# Overhead routing



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

I have seen a radial arm saw that can take a router for overhead work but wondered if there is a stand available to hold a router above the work.
I have found a table which can be wound forwards and backwards and side to side which is really intended for a small milling machine.
As I am a skilled toolroom miller I can see many advantages of mounting a router overhead.
When I was at work I often took wooden workpieces into work to cut on my machine during lunch breaks.
It would be nice to do the same in the workshop.
When cutting housings (dados) a few turns of the handle and it would be done.
A known distance for each turn (1/10") would enable very accurate cuts to be made.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi,

Nice to here from someone who has worked in the tool room! I did a little of this a lot of years ago and have used mills for woodworking. Anyway I started a thread on this same basic subject a while back. Please take a look at:
www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=122

I am still thinking of mouting a router on a drill press and using the quill as the vertical feed and then maybe getting an x-y table to use for the other directions if I could find one cheap enought..... The issue with making one would be the threads per inch...
Even without the x-y table I can see it being usefull by adding a pin below on the table and a template on the bottom of the work piece to control where you route.

Anyway take a look at the other posting,

Ed


----------



## Bluegillman (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm a Cnc programing machinist and do woods on my free times using those cnc machines. Yes those endmills do put out a glassy smooth finish. I had fun building a wooden golf putter on it.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

I must be losing my memory in my old age reible. 
I was one who replied to your other post on the subject.
A router mount on a drill stand sounds better to me.
Being able to use the quill gives far more scope.
X-Y axis tables have their uses but an X-Y-Z axis would be much better (but far more expensive)
Every home use hobby mill I have seen only has X-Y on the table.

How I'd love a Bridgeport J head mill at home.
What scope with a 36" x 15" table travel. 
Unfortunately they run on 415v 3 phase which is highly expensive to install at home, if at all.
The height is also about a foot higher than my flat roof.


----------

